# Richtige Verpackung -> falsche Ware!



## -Kerby- (24. November 2016)

Hallo PCGH-User,

Kennt ihr das? Ihr bestellt eine Ware, erhält sie, seht das die Verpackung schon offen ist und erkennt, dass die Ware, die eig. bestellt wurde und auch die richtige Verpackung aufweißt, einen falschen Inhalt hat?

Nun ist mir das passiert... gut, der Betrag ist nichtmal 10€, dennoch würde ich es nervig finden, wenn dieser "Betrug" auf meine Kosten geht.

Die Sache ist die: habe einen Heckscheibenwischer bestellt, die Verpackung ist die richtige, sie war jedoch schon geöffnet, als ich den großen Karton das erste Mal öffnete.
In der Verpackung des Wischers liegt jedoch der falsche Wischer drin, er stimmt nicht mit dem der Verpackung überein.

Wie soll ich nun dem Verkäufer beweisen, dass ich die Ware so erhalten habe und nicht einfach die Ware ausgetauscht habe mit einem alten Wischer? Ich bin ziemlich ratlos... das macht das ganze Online-Bestellen völlig zunichte.

LG aus Heidelberg
Kerby


----------



## mickythebeagle (24. November 2016)

Ich würde einfach mal den Verkäufer Freundlich anschreiben und Ihm die Sachlage schildern!
Freundlichkeit bewirkt manchmal Wunder! Dann siehst Du ja wie er sich verhält. 

Evtl. sollte man aber auch mal solche sachen vor Ort kaufen, auch wenns teurer ist!


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. November 2016)

Ganz einfach den Verkäufer schildern was Sache ist. Normalerweise ist das kein Problem, und du bekommst einen neuen geschickt. Zumindest Fragen kostet ja nix, und probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Stueppi (24. November 2016)

...und immer dran denken, wenn du Ware annimmst und die schon offen ist vor dem annehmen ein Foto vom Paket machen um einen Beweis zu haben das dein Paket auch so angekommen ist.


----------



## MetallSimon (24. November 2016)

Hab ich grad auch den Fall.
Seitenteil für mein Gehäuse in schwarz bestellt -> Karton mit Label Black erhalten und einem weißen Seitenteil drin.
Gut, dachte ich mir, schickst du zurück und bekommst halt ein Schwarzes.
Heute dann also das Austauschpaket bekommen, was war drin? 
Ein weißes Seitenteil in einem "BLACK" gelabelten Karton 

Ich mein das Kostet den Händler jetzt unnötigerweise 4x Versand für ein 15€ Teil.

Das einzige was du in dem Fall machen kannst, ist auf einen Austausch zu hoffen.
Andernfalls kannst du nur eine negative Bewertung gebe(z.B. bei Google).


----------

